# Female dog constipated and other issues



## Claire (Apr 28, 2015)

My 6 yr old lab, Molly hasn't pooped in a couple days. She poops 2 times a day (morning and night). She's gagging occasionally but no vomit comes up. I noticed she is licking herself a lot more than usual lately and her vagina looks darker than normal. Should I take her to the emergency vet or just make an appointment for tomorrow?

She's acting like herself, really. Eating and drinking normally. Only weird thing is I got her a new bone and she hasn't touched it, usually she will spend all day on her bones. Oh, her breath has been bad lately too. I checked her teeth\gums and they all look normal.

Any natural remedies to try at home? I read about canned pumpkin, but I thought that was only if the dog has diarrhea.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Is her stomach hard and bigger than normal? If so, get her to the emergency vet ASAP; she could have bloat or a blockage, and time is of the essence.

With the licking, she could have a kidney/bladder/vaginal infection.

Canned pure pumpkin (NOT pie filling) can be used for both diarrhea and constipation, depending on how much is fed. A little bit helps firm up poo, whereas more will loosed it up.

I would get this dog to your vet.


----------



## armanege (Mar 23, 2015)

We can not give any treatment to dog with out taking advice from Doctor. Just go to doctor and take advice.


----------

